# Holiday Support



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Starting a new thread for those who need friends and support during the holidays. My house will be very different. It would be great to hear from some others ho they dealt with a lonely holiday.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My husband and my daughter surprised me yesterday by booking 2 weeks vacation in DR at the time of holidays. I could not stand looking at Christmas tree with presents underneath, we did not have them there for last 9 years, Buddy would always try to open them. It is going to be hard anyway. We brought Buddy home in January 2002, right after holidays, I still remember how excited we were at that time, we saw him for the first time right after Christmas.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> My husband and my daughter surprised me yesterday by booking 2 weeks vacation in DR at the time of holidays. I could not stand looking at Christmas tree with presents underneath, we did not have them there for last 9 years, Buddy would always try to open them. It is going to be hard anyway. We brought Buddy home in January 2002, right after holidays, I still remember how excited we were at that time, we saw him for the first time right after Christmas.
> Hugs to you.


What a wonderful treat! Glad that you get to do something different and help keep your heart warm.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I haven't went thru the holidays without Billie Jean, so I don't know how to handle it. I know on Thanksgiving we are going to my daughter's in-laws for dinner, which I am very thankful they invited us. Billie Jean would never leave the kitchen or the garage where the turkey was being cooked, she would just want to keep an eye on the bird. She loved to get some turkey for her meal after we were finished eating. She also enjoyed the grandkids and the rest of the family that were at our house for dinner. She also loved the Christmas tree when it was decorated with the lights on, she would just lay in front of the tree with her ball and keep watch on the presents. I know it is going to be hard without her. Mausann


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

We gave our Jake his wings, one year ago-today, day wise-but tomorrow date wise. I've been thinking about him so much! Our son isn't going to be with us Thursday, but my niece, nephew (and their two sons) & my BIL will be. Plus assorted friends & surrogate kids. Good food, family & friends. I'm trying. Don't even want to think about Christmas & New Years Day.

It helps to have Maddie, but I still miss my bridge babies...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath,

Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers. Know it will be hard for you. Definitely will be hard here. No Di and not even our home. But we are trying to count our blessings still.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

First Christmas without my Frazier head. I just told Hub that I am dreading seeing his beautiful stocking when it comes out with the others and Tucker's New stocking that we had made for him last year after we just brought him into his new home. I still intend on hanging his stocking with ours, it just doesn't seem right not to. Instead of filling it with stuffies and treats, I am filling it with pictures of us on past Christmas' and a piece of my still aching heart over his loss. In some way though, I am relieved that this Christmas will be happier, because the loom of loss will not be felt in the house, and watching Frazier tough it out through the pain and discomfort of being old will not weigh on my mind so much. Time heals all wounds they say, and I surely feel better as time marches on, but in the quiet times alone, my pain of his loss is still very present. I hope you all manage to find a quiet place of happiness this Holiday season. Our Goldens would want us to Celebrate.... Of this I am sure.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I also will find this holiday season very hard. My Buddy loved Thanksgiving because I host it hear. He would always be the first one at the door to greet our guests. He loved the house full of people: so much love to give! Tuckers mom: I also will hang his stocking. I too felt that I just could not get myself not to. Thanks for the lovely idea of putting pictures in it. This morning when I woke up I thought that the frost was our first snow. That first snow will be difficult for me; the first thing that came to mind was how excited Buddy would be to see snow! 
My heart is still broken and heavy. We got Buddy on December 12th. For eight lovely years we spent Christmas together. It will not be the same for me, and the greif is still very raw.

"Love knows not its own depth until the hour of seperation" Kahil Gibran


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Tuckers Mom said:


> First Christmas without my Frazier head. I just told Hub that I am dreading seeing his beautiful stocking when it comes out with the others and Tucker's New stocking that we had made for him last year after we just brought him into his new home. I still intend on hanging his stocking with ours, it just doesn't seem right not to. Instead of filling it with stuffies and treats, I am filling it with pictures of us on past Christmas' and a piece of my still aching heart over his loss. In some way though, I am relieved that this Christmas will be happier, because the loom of loss will not be felt in the house, and watching Frazier tough it out through the pain and discomfort of being old will not weigh on my mind so much. Time heals all wounds they say, and I surely feel better as time marches on, but in the quiet times alone, my pain of his loss is still very present. I hope you all manage to find a quiet place of happiness this Holiday season. Our Goldens would want us to Celebrate.... Of this I am sure.


Decorating for Christmas every year gives me many sad moments. There are the decorations that my Dad gave me (Jan 20, 2005), the Christmas decorations that say "Becky" (April 15, 2007), "Oliver" (November 3, 2008) and the handmade Christmas decorations from my grandmother (August 3, 1997). Decorating for Christmas also makes me remember the wonderful times that we had with all. 

Christmas also give me the opportunity to carry on traditions from family members who can no longer do so. My mother always made a dark fruit cake for all of the family members. Although Mom still enjoys relatively good health, she just doesn't want to do this anymore so I took over. I also take my Mom to church on Christmas Eve where we enjoy old time Christmas songs that we sing to our hearts content. Oh, what a wonderful feeling you have when we walk out of church together. We then celebrate the Christmas eve with hot chocolate and some Scottish shortbread which my great grandmother used to make. Great Grandma Bowie passed away over 45 years ago but she's remembered every time I knead that recipe .

This year, my sister & I have a very special treat planned for my mother who hasn't decorated the house since Dad passed away. I bought a designer Christmas tree with all the trimmings from a friend who was downsizing. He paid over $1200 for the tree/decorations but I got it for a song. My kid sister & I will be going to Mom's & setting up the tree (which will blend exactly with the new living room which we decorated in the spring) and gathering pine bows to make outside decorations. Although Mom will be hesitant about it at first, I know that she'll enjoy sitting with a cup of tea & watching the thousands of tiny twinkling lights. We're hoping that she'll then be encouraged to invite some friends in for a cup of tea & some delicious fruitcake.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm thinking about you all this holiday season, we have Jessie and she is helping me a lot although I have those waves of grief that come. I'm thinking about getting a box of things that the animal shelter may need and taking it at Christmas. I donated to Grreat last year in Casey's name and it gave me some happiness, I'm going to do the same thing this year. 

Peace to you all


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caseypooh*

CaseyPooh That is a great idea and I'm sure the dogs and Animal shelter loved it.

Holidays are just not the same without our Bridge Dogs, but the dogs we have adopted make it a happy time, again. I remember that last Thanksgiving Smooch was sick and then we had to put her to sleep on December 7. I remember when I was decorating the tree, Smooch was not feeling well.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am missing the two that I lost this year a lot today. We are going to one of our son's today for Thanksgiving, which I think is good. Truthfully I really don't feel like cooking. Christmas is going to even be harder. Along with feeling the loss of the dogs, one of our other sons married this year and moved to California. So we won't see him and his new family, along with our oldest son who lives in Charlotte and won't be able to come home either. This morning we were watching Libby and Raider play, they seem to have bonded even more. Libby is always putting her paw on Raider, he adores her. She turns ten this week, and he turns 7 the day after Christmas. Hopefully in the new year we will have a new puppy here that will pester them and help keep them young.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh, my4goldens, I just saw that you lost Tess and Rusty this year. I am so sorry, there are just no words coming out. 

Karen519 and I have a hard day coming up on the 7th and 8th. In some ways it feels like its been forever and other ways, it feels like it just happened. I guess we just try and get through the day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CaseyPooh*

CaseyPooh

You lost your baby on Dec. 8 and I lost my Smooch on Dec. 7.
I am sure they are keeping one another company at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I decorated the tree last night. The first ornament that I pulled out was one of General's. Belle's were all in the last box. I must have planned it that way when I took the tree down last year (She had her spleen surgery on Christmas Eve). It was hard, but little Jax man never left my side the whole time I did the tree. Just another sign that he was a special gift from my General.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nath*

Nath

So glad that you put up your tree and that little Jax never left your side.
I was putting up the tree last year on Dec. 4th when my dear Smooch was not feeling well. I can still see Smooch laying there watching me.
We had to put her to sleep on Dec. 7th, 2010.

God works in mysterious ways. My hubby Ken hurt his back, so we will not be putting up our tree this year and I will really miss it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have had so many first holidays" without one of my beloved dogs over the past 55 years. It does not get easier. When I started decorating Friday I took stuff out of one of my dozens of totes of Christmas stuff and our stockings were in the bottom. First one I picked up had KayCee on it. She has been gone 3 1/2 years.

Also, back when we had Buck, Hunter and KayCee, I bought doggie ornaments and mixed paint til I got almost the color of the dogs. Mahognay for the Irish Boots, a red godlen for full brothers Buck & Scooter (tho both Boots and Scooter were gone at that time), a medium golden for litter mates Hunter and Kaycee. I put the birthdays of each on the pack, and the passing day on the back of Boots and Scooters. The very next year I had to put the passing date for Hunter on the back of his (2003), and then the passing date of our cat Pippi on the back of hers in '"06, Buck's on the back of his in "07, and KayCee's on the back of hers in "08. My heart jerks a little ach year when I hang them on our tree. And even tho honey is 10, I hope I don't have to the date on hers for many years.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am looking forward to Christmas. I have a party with local family at my house in two weekends. Going to make cheese fondue. Then I am looking forward to spending the first Christmas with the pups. 

@Karen, I wish that I could find a service to bring you a tree and set it up!


----------

